# MusicBrainz website



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

They must get something out of it but seemed a helpful site. Wikipedia is more brief. And for the consumer it has recordings listed
https://musicbrainz.org/series/3ae8b0cc-2dd3-46d9-93d9-7aa9daa8e26e

Search is geared toward artist

https://musicbrainz.org/artist/16f26d89-eabf-46fd-9786-4b66bb9a2302


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Another example, Telemann. The Wikipedia entry does not have a catalog of the works, so they describe him mainly by recordings and those are arranged by release year.
https://musicbrainz.org/artist/8f831f50-e409-47c3-8598-71a61bc8cfb3

the works tab has more detail along with TWV numbers
https://musicbrainz.org/artist/8f831f50-e409-47c3-8598-71a61bc8cfb3/works


----------

